# BBW dating web sites



## KatieKat (Jun 29, 2010)

I have been single for a few months now and am looking to try to get out in the dating world again. I live in a small town so there is slim pickins as it is and even fewer FA's. I would be really interested in finding a dating website for BBW's. I have looked at a few but they seem less than legit. Has anyone had success with any sites? If this has already been discussed somewhere my apologies. I tried to find a similar topic but couldn't


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi KatieKat, and welcome to the boards!

You could try out BBWDatefinder or LargeFriends. They both seem to be legit, and I have used both myself at different times, with varying degrees of success.
Good luck with your search, and don't be shy about letting us know how you go


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jun 29, 2010)

The BBW dating site I've had by FAR the most replies on has been the tangowire sites. You can sign up under plussizeconnection.com and it connects with people from a bunch of different bbw dating sites (under the tangowire name). I've tried several different BBW dating sites over the years, and that's the one that's worked best for me in terms of meeting guys who seem like they are actually guys I might fit with, and where there are enough guys signed up that there's some choice.

But I've actually had more luck in general with a free non-BBW specific site, plentyoffish.com. Yes, you'll have a lot of muck to sort through (ie, guys who just want sex), but there are some good people on there too. I've gone one lots of dates from that site. More than any BBW site.

Internet dating is rough. I've been doing it for a while. And while I'm on a break from it now, I've done a TON of it in the past, with varying results. I'd be happy to answer any more specific questions or anything over PM if there's something you don't want to post to the board. Good luck to you!


----------



## KatieKat (Jun 30, 2010)

Thought I would give a quick update. I am finding that traditional dating sites are more user friendly and there are more people close to my area. The BBW dating sites make it difficult to find someone if you are not in a major city. The one guy who lives semi- close to me looked like a complete serial killer lol. I have been getting more responses from the BBW dating site but all have been from overseas and that just isn't going to happen. If anyone else has any suggestions I would love to hear them.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 30, 2010)

I hear ya, KatieKat. That is my issue with the more specific websites as well. There's virtually no one to contact. And it makes it really hard and frustrating.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jun 30, 2010)

BBW Personals Plus is a fairly good site. They have forums as well.To access them you have to pay to join. I was on it for a long time. ( Hmm that doesn't make me sound too appealing now does it?)


----------



## KatieKat (Jun 30, 2010)

I really wish dims had something along the lines of a relationship forum or a way to make romantic connections. There are so many awesome and like-minded people on here not to mention the guys are pretty cute


----------



## dddbbw36 (Jun 30, 2010)

KatieKat said:


> I really wish dims had something along the lines of a relationship forum or a way to make romantic connections. There are so many awesome and like-minded people on here not to mention the guys are pretty cute




I agree, though I can see why the site may not want to. Might just bring more drama. Delicious drama.

I'll second plentyoffish. I only signed up about two weeks ago and have gotten two serious replies from it 

OkCupid is ok, but it just seems to be the same people again and again I'm seeing matches for.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 30, 2010)

As a young person who doesn't want any booty calls, POF is nothing but drama, to me.

I do agree that there's some real eye candy on the site  Both ways. We're rather lucky to get to see each other on here! But as previously said, drama can ensue. Crapper 

My horrible luck has me just believing I'll be single forever.


----------



## calauria (Jul 2, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> As a young person who doesn't want any booty calls, POF is nothing but drama, to me.
> 
> I do agree that there's some real eye candy on the site  Both ways. We're rather lucky to get to see each other on here! But as previously said, drama can ensue. Crapper
> 
> My horrible luck has me just believing I'll be single forever.



POF was not good for me either.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 3, 2010)

like you i was really curious about dating sites so i tried most of them. i actually met some nice decent people on POF. my experience might be different because i'm older. but yeah there are a lot of guys there just out for a piece. but i think thats all of the dating sites so be prepared for a lot of chaff rather than wheat. the people i met on POF were local etc... and really wanted to date instead of perv a fat woman online from afar. yeah there are a lot of jerks on there too but i find that on all of the sites. after years of having ads up on tangowire peoplemeet etc... i'd say i found more hoggers there (BBW specific sites) than anywhere. and nobody worth dating or even just chatting with more than once in general in many years. personally i find that non BBW sites are the best for finding someone who is interested in you instead of a fetish and who really looks at you as a woman. but the best is still to try and meet someone IRL.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 3, 2010)

KatieKat said:


> I really wish dims had something along the lines of a relationship forum or a way to make romantic connections. There are so many awesome and like-minded people on here not to mention the guys are pretty cute



honey they might be cute but ... there is a lot more to it than being cute and being sexually attracted to fat girls. you have to actually be ready to have an honest relationship with one. don't make the mistake of limiting yourself to dims or even the community. you could end up being very disappointed. sometimes guys can forget that being fat isn't a woman's total definition. its just a part of her physical description. its not so much of a challenge to find a guy who likes fat women as it is a challenge to find a guy who'll put it in its proper perspective and won't forget what we need as women. nothing worse than a guy who can look you in the eye and say "i like your body, that should be enough." its horrible when someone thinks he is doing you some kind of favor by being sexually attracted to you and doesn't want to bother to try to really be your man.


----------



## MadeFA (Jul 3, 2010)

If I may add my humble opinion on what would make POF a lot more successful for bbw's that are seeking an FA... I HIGHLY recommend posting a picture (tasteful, nothing crazy... unless that is your style) that shows your body off. Just a picture with a friend, or a picture of you... we all have some pictures that show our entire frame, and I think this is a VERY subtle way of saying, "Hey, I am a chubby/bbw/ssbbw etc..." woman. 

I THINK THIS IS A GREAT WAY of making it clear and you would be surprised just how helpful this would be.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 3, 2010)

I've done exactly that with my profile and trust me, it didn't help.

I really am bringing it down to the fact that my city is crap.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 5, 2010)

KatieKat said:


> I really wish dims had something along the lines of a relationship forum or a way to make romantic connections. There are so many awesome and like-minded people on here not to mention the guys are pretty cute





dddbbw36 said:


> I agree, though I can see why the site may not want to. Might just bring more drama. Delicious drama.



Who DOESN'T want drama? 

There is a 2010 Singles Thread, maybe that'd be a good place to look? Although maybe that might be kinda hard cause of narrowing it down to a certain state or province, that sort of thing, unless it was mentioned in that particular posting.

Sorry to post in a BBW forum, but I had to throw in my two cents, I s'pose.


----------



## bigmac (Jul 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I really am bringing it down to the fact that my city is crap.




If you're not happy in Cornwall may I suggest getting out. I spent almost 10 years after graduation spinning my wheels in northern Alberta. Now I wish I'd left when I was 21 not 31. Get in your car//bus//train and hit the road. Toronto and Vancouver are great cities, hell even Calgary's not that bad.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

Lmao, if it was that easy for me, I would have done it a LONG time ago.

I don't drive and don't have any money. So leaving here is damn near impossible.


----------



## queensizedelight (Jul 6, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Lmao, if it was that easy for me, I would have done it a LONG time ago.
> 
> I don't drive and don't have any money. So leaving here is damn near impossible.



Hey everyone! You should try out BODaciousdating.com 
Panterra XO


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm so sick of signing up for dating sites or online places to meet people and make friends etc that I've just had it and decided to just see it this way: If no one says anything to me or approaches me, that means no one is interested in me.

Saves me a lot of hurt and hassle.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 7, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm so sick of signing up for dating sites or online places to meet people and make friends etc that I've just had it and decided to just see it this way: If no one says anything to me or approaches me, that means no one is interested in me.
> 
> Saves me a lot of hurt and hassle.



This includes online, right? I mean - you're keeping up your online profiles and everything, and just letting people send you a note if they're interested?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 7, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> This includes online, right? I mean - you're keeping up your online profiles and everything, and just letting people send you a note if they're interested?



I don't even sign in to any websites. Not active = no replies.

I think I've sent a first message about 20 times in the past. More than half without a reply back, and never knowing what to write.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 7, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> I don't even sign in to any websites. Not active = no replies.
> 
> I think I've sent a first message about 20 times in the past. More than half without a reply back, and never knowing what to write.



Yeah, the reply-back ratio is pretty low for me too. So I just typically don't send out first messages (unless the guy is really SO great that I just have to). But I did log into the sites pretty regularly when I was doing online dating (I'm taking a break from online dating for the summer), just to open up more possibilities that someone would contact me.

And look, yeah of course we're in the 21st century and women don't have to wait for men to make the first move. But this is just me realizing what has and hasn't worked for me, and going for what has worked.


----------



## tubatu (Jul 7, 2010)

I joined several BBW sites as I'm a BHM and there aren't that many for us. I had great success on 2 of them, Largefriends.com and BBWcupid.com
I met up with a lady from Largefriends and we became an item for a couple of years but parted amicably and we are still great friends.

I then joined BBWCupid and met someone who turned my life upside down. We are due to be married in November!! Exciting or what?
She is a gorgeous BBW and we are head over heels in love with each other.

So I would say keep trying the sites, the right person will come along. You do have to sort through all the weirdos, scammers etc but do persevere.

Wishing you all the best.

:happy:


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 7, 2010)

As with ALL dating sites, regardless of whether you're a BBW or FA, please be careful before you actually head out to meet someone in person.

My local news channel is reporting the death of a woman who met with a man she met on a dating site called OK Cupid. 

Here is the article.
http://www.myfoxphilly.com/dpp/news/local_news/match-made-online-turns-tragic

You can find out a lot about a person by using the net. Google their name (if they've given you a real one, and not an alias). Better yet, see if you can get a background check from one of the many internet websites that offer that. Prices range from $9.95 to $49.95, depending on the level of information you seek. I've used them in the past, and while not 100%, they can give you enough information to make a decision about who you may be considering.


----------



## SSBBWMJ (Jul 7, 2010)

queensizedelight said:


> Hey everyone! You should try out BODaciousdating.com
> Panterra XO



LOL!! I was just about to say that!!:bow:


----------



## KatieKat (Sep 6, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> As with ALL dating sites, regardless of whether you're a BBW or FA, please be careful before you actually head out to meet someone in person.
> 
> My local news channel is reporting the death of a woman who met with a man she met on a dating site called OK Cupid.
> 
> ...




I really appreciate your concern and I will definitely keep that in mind. Meeting people from the Internet can be a little nerve racking and it is always best to do your homework for safety sake!!


----------



## KatieKat (Sep 6, 2010)

So I have been using BBWdatefinder.com- I have to say the guys there have been pretty cool so far. Some of course are just looking for a fat girl for fetish reasons, but alot of them are looking for a relationship with an amazing curvy girl. I am even talking to one guy right now who has a lot of potential. I have also tried OKcupid and I feel like that place is a hot mess. The men there have taken the anonymity of the internet to a whole new level. Most guys on there disgusting pigs who find it acceptable to start a conversation with "Damn girl! what size are those tits!". NOT. COOL. Anyway, I have found that regarless of which site you are on there is a long weeding out process. I remain optimistic.


----------



## BrownDown09 (Sep 7, 2010)

oooh I was thinking about okcupid but I wasn't really sure I should sign up. I'll have to check out BBWdatefinder.


----------



## WishToBeByTheSea (Sep 7, 2010)

I've tried BBWPersonalsPlus (make sure to write in 'plus' otherwise you end up with porn) and currently BBPeopleMeet. Someone I spoke with from the BBPeopleMeet recommended this site to me, probably because he recognized that I am not entirely comfortable with my size and attention. I have found posting a full body picture has brought about more attention than when I had only a head shot. 

Just remember there are crazies all over... and don't let a negative experience make you stop trying to find a match. If you truly want something, you have to go for it.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 7, 2010)

I've had better results with OK Cupid than any other website. I do like them, though I did take my time and weeded out some people. But you should do that regardless of the website you decide to join.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm only about 1/2 a foot in the dating scene these days, but have met some cool (and not-so-cool) people on tangowire - the BBW network on there. I think the log in is at plussizeconnection.com.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 7, 2010)

I just rejoined two sites over the weekend and am already in full-blown :doh: mode.

We'll see.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 8, 2010)

My .02: I don't like POF because I find the site isn't very user-friendly for me. The thumbnail pics are just too damn small and they don't give you a lot of space to write much about yourself, so most of the guys don't. They write the bare minimum, and I'd rather read a little bit more about them. Because I find searching on the site such a trial, I don't use it very often, so I can't really speak to my success rate on the site.

I've been on OKCupid for over 8 months now and haven't had any success with it yet. Then again, after sending out over 90 messages and winks in the first 2 months and not getting any responses back, I wasn't too inspired to continue looking.

I also signed on to one of the tangowire fat dating sites 5 or 6 years ago called, unfortunately, "Plush Baby Personals." I used the site briefly, but most of my responses were from men looking to fulfill their fat fetish. Last year, I decided to reactivate my tangowire account, but it seems that Plush Baby Personals had morphed into an even worse-sounding site, "Dating For Fat Chicks." I have a big pet peeve with the word "chicks." "Dating for Fat _Women_" would have been perfectly fine. But no, they had to go for "chicks." ...Anyway, I used the site more briefly than I had before and didn't get any responses. Perhaps I'll have to give them another try and maybe find another fat dating site through tangowire with a less heinous name.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

...Ok, I'm giving POF another try. The first 12 guys I've searched in my area are either graduates of the Prince school of spelling ("love 2 meet U," "I'm the 1 4 U"); looking for girls who "love god" (I'm an atheist, yet 6 of the 12 guys who are supposed to be my "match" are religious); looking for someone "open-minded and adventurous" (translated: into open relationships and recreational drug use); or want a girl into fitness and working out, which really isn't me. Oy. Why am I doing this again?


----------



## Weeze (Sep 9, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I've been on OKCupid for over 8 months now and haven't had any success with it yet. Then again, after sending out over 90 messages and winks in the first 2 months and not getting any responses back, I wasn't too inspired to continue looking.



That's... fuckin'... a lot of messages.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

Weeze said:


> That's... fuckin'... a lot of messages.



I was a busy bee. I'd go on the site every night after work and message or wink at every guy who I thought might be a good match for me, and a few who were just so damn hott that I couldn't help myself, even if they had nothing to say for themselves. I'd just ended a long distance relationship when I signed on to OKC in December 2009. I hadn't had sex since July '09, which was the last time I'd seen the long-distance guy before we broke up. I really wanted to make a connection and was trying to be serious about finding someone...as quickly as I possibly could.  After enough time and no responses, though, I just got too discouraged to continue.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 9, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I was a busy bee. I'd go on the site every night after work and message or wink at every guy who I thought might be a good match for me, and a few who were just so damn hott that I couldn't help myself, even if they had nothing to say for themselves. I'd just ended a long distance relationship when I signed on to OKC in December 2009. I hadn't had sex since July '09, which was the last time I'd seen the long-distance guy before we broke up. I really wanted to make a connection and was trying to be serious about finding someone...as quickly as I possibly could.  After enough time and no responses, though, I just got too discouraged to continue.



I'm wondering, too, if maybe there isn't something in the approach? I've been there - sending out messages and not getting replies; and it really is super discouraging. At the same time, I think there is an art of communication (maybe particularly online communication?) that can take some thought and practice and *especially* some input from other people. Maybe it's worth switching things up a bit? I know I greatly benefited from having other friends (both female and male) read how I presented myself, how I approached others, and giving me their honest feedback in terms of how those things came across. It was uber-helpful.

But online dating in general is such a nightmare...I don't know if it's really worth it.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

This is the message I generally send to a guy when I first contact him: "I was browsing [OKCupid, PoF, match.com, fat dating site] and noticed your profile. I like your pic(s) and what you have to say for yourself. Check mine out if you like and see what you think. Maybe we'll talk?" If he's written something in his profile that I can relate to - maybe mentioned a band, author or movie I like, works in education, same taste in food - I might mention it after "I like your pics and what you have to say for yourself." For example, "I also work in education," or "Fargo is one of my favorite Coen Bros movies, too." I think it gets my point across without being over the top, too lengthy or sounding fake.

This is an example of the profile info I usually write: "I'm a happily unathletic fat girl into morose indie pop music from the '80s & '90s; crime fiction; sci-fi; historical fantasy and Victorian lit. I'm educated, independent and smart, and looking for my match. I work in education as a high school counselor. I'm dedicated to my career and have spent the past several years working on getting myself where I want to be. I have student loans to show for it, and a fairly non-existent social life, which brings me here. I'm looking for someone to date with the intention of seeing if we might be a good fit for a relationship. If we date and it turns out we're really not a good match, no biggie; we had some fun. If we date and it seems we share some compatibilities, I hope you drop me a line. Basically, I'm looking for a stable guy with some artistic, creative interests. A guy who writes well, communicates thoughtfully and honestly (both verbally and via the written word) can literally impress the pants off me. Maybe not on the first date, or even the third, but powerful brainwaves and emotional integrity can go a long way towards melting my inhibitions and possibly my heart. Are you that guy?"

I usually spice it up with a little more jokiness and humor, but I cut that out here for the sake of brevity. Again, I think it's to the point, describes who I am and what I'm looking for in a nutshell. I hope it doesn't read as fake, but as authentic as I can be without going over the top. ...But I guess being straightforward and knowing what I want in a relationship scares away the boys. I can't be any other way, though. That's just who I am.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 9, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> SNIPPED
> I usually spice it up with a little more jokiness and humor, but I cut that out here for the sake of brevity. Again, I think it's to the point, describes who I am and what I'm looking for in a nutshell. I hope it doesn't read as fake, but as authentic as I can be without going over the top. ...But I guess being straightforward and knowing what I want in a relationship scares away the boys. I can't be any other way, though. That's just who I am.



Yeah, there are varying philosophies on this. I'm sure we will disagree, since we always seem to.  

In my own life, I realized that "too much too soon" often shuts down potential relationships. When I meet a new person (whether a romantic option or not) I used to begin by articulating to them (in one way or another): "This is what I want in a friend/boyfriend. This is what I will not tolerate. This is my essential personality." But since there is no actual connection to back up the differences (which inevitably exist between any 2 different humans), things that may have been able to be introduced later in the relationship with no trouble, are more than a non-existent relationship can handle in the beginning. 

To me this is less an issue of expressing my true/authentic self or of being straightforward, as it is of just allowing the relationship to progress naturally, and not asking for more trust/understanding/etc. than the relationship can bear at any given moment. I don't think most relationships would happen if all of someone's quirks/flaws/convictions were just listed right there at the beginning. And it's not because the other person is unwilling to deal with those particular issues in general, but they are unwilling to deal with them in someone they have absolutely zero personal connection to.

I know I'm belaboring this point, but it's because the method you are espousing is not working for you, and in fact it seems to be working against you. And it resonates with a period I went through (in dating relationships) - of always needing to be the biggest incarnation my true self at all times, without regard for how it might affect the person I'm with, and if he can't handle me then he can f**k off and go to hell. And in theory it's not a bad way to be. But the reality is, it kept people away from me and was a pretty awesome way to avoid intimacy.

This could all just be projection on my part, and in fact it probably is.  But your comments brought up these thoughts, so I figured I'd throw them out and see if anything resonates. If not, no harm done.


----------



## Dromond (Sep 9, 2010)

Carrie said:


> I just rejoined two sites over the weekend and am already in full-blown :doh: mode.
> 
> We'll see.



Keep the faith. I met Jackie through BBWPersonalsPlus. It can happen.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 9, 2010)

I hear what you're saying, Beth, and I agree with you on not expecting too much of someone you've just met, with whom you have no personal connection. I keep my expectations under wraps and don't discuss them at all during the early stages of dating/connecting with someone.

To explain: if I make a connection with a guy online, if he's interested and wants to talk and consider meeting up, I'll keep our first e-mails brief, light, no serious personal conversations. If, after a few e-mails, I feel comfortable with him, I'll usually ask if he's interested in talking on the phone, if he hasn't asked or given me his number already. I apply the same 'rules' to early phone conversations. I keep it light, brief, nothing serious. The same for our first meeting, if we decide to go for it. And if we make it past the first meeting and want to keep dating, things will remain light, nothing serious, until we're ready for it. I see that part of dating as the "just getting comfortable" phase.

But because I keep things light at first, I like to be a little more specific in my profile description. I'm not going to have the conversation about "this is who I am and this is what I'm looking for in a relationship" during my first meeting with a guy, or even our third or fourth. I've yet to do that with any guy when we're in the early stages of dating. But I like for them to have a point of reference, should they need it, and should they be willing to look again at my profile once we've met. If we're not going to talk about it and spend several weeks to months just keeping it light, I feel it's valuable for the guy to at least have a point of reference about my expectations, so he's not surprised with what I say when we finally reach that stage in our dating relationship where we're ready to talk about those things.



mcbeth said:


> Yeah, there are varying philosophies on this. I'm sure we will disagree, since we always seem to.
> 
> In my own life, I realized that "too much too soon" often shuts down potential relationships. When I meet a new person (whether a romantic option or not) I used to begin by articulating to them (in one way or another): "This is what I want in a friend/boyfriend. This is what I will not tolerate. This is my essential personality." But since there is no actual connection to back up the differences (which inevitably exist between any 2 different humans), things that may have been able to be introduced later in the relationship with no trouble, are more than a non-existent relationship can handle in the beginning.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jes (Sep 15, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> To me this is less an issue of expressing my true/authentic self or of being straightforward, as it is of just allowing the relationship to progress naturally, and not asking for more trust/understanding/etc. than the relationship can bear at any given moment. D



This is an excellent insight into this whole game. Or should I call it a dance?  I'm not a great dancer, but even I see what you're saying, here. Thirties, you didn't ask for my feedback, I know that, but I'd like to offer you this: your self description could be read as having a lot of black and white and no grey. In real life, I think there's more grey. The trouble with a 2-paragraph description about ourselves is that it's so clinical. And so self reported. And it's like some of us feel this burden to be totally honest. I know I did. I was like: I'm taking up someone's time! I have to explain exactly, fully and entirely who I am, and what I want, and what my past has been like and ... me me me. I have to plan everything out! I made it a math problem. (And life isn't a math problem. It's a food fight.)

And doing that doesn't leave room for anyone else. Or anything else. Hell, it doesn't even leave room for you to grow into someone else, which will happen normally, to all of us. 

I was telling someone recently about something my father (very set-in-his ways, very inflexible) says now and then: I wouldn't mind opera if it weren't for all the singing!

He thinks it's funny. It's not. It just shines a spotlight on his personality in ways he doesn't even realize. We can't want the opera but not want to hear any of the singing. That's not the same thing as actually wanting the opera. 

For me personally, the whole topic of full disclosure (and let's be honest--can we fully disclose, when we're the ones framing the topic? I mean, how well do I really know myself compared with others who can see more truth about me?) and laying out all the avenues in rigid ways is self-protective behavior in one way or another. And while SP behavior (within reason) is smart and good, it's pretty much the one thing you can't wholly embrace to the exclusion of anything else when you're trying to get into a relationship. I had to learn that one the hard way, and I continue to try to learn it every day in my current relationship.


----------



## J34 (Sep 15, 2010)

Has anyone here tried Match.com? Im just wondering, since I've had a PoF profile, and haven't had much luck meeting someone on there. Add to the fact that the site is not user-friendly, and you have to search through dozens of profiles before finding a good match.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 15, 2010)

Match.com has been a horrible experience for me. It's not free at all. I was trying to communicate with a guy for 3 months on there... sending back n forth flirts for all that time, when suddenly I stumbled upon him on POF and we were finally able to chat.

It's just as bad as e-harmony, if not worse.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2010)

OKCupid seems to be legit. Sure, you have to make sure that some of the people aren't assholes or pedophiles or whatever, but some people there are actually really cool. I met a girl on OKC and we're good friends now. Sure, I REALLY like her and everything, but hey, friendship's just as good.

Plenty of Fish seems to not work for me though.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Sep 15, 2010)

Carrie said:


> I just rejoined two sites over the weekend and am already in full-blown :doh: mode.
> 
> We'll see.



I lol'd so hard at this... that's EXACTLY what happens to me. I give it a few days and I usually delete my profile. It's just plain depressing what kind of fellas I attract... not sure what that says about me!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 18, 2010)

J34 said:


> Has anyone here tried Match.com? Im just wondering, since I've had a PoF profile, and haven't had much luck meeting someone on there. Add to the fact that the site is not user-friendly, and you have to search through dozens of profiles before finding a good match.



The first time I used match.com, over 6 years ago, I met an internet predator on the site. Once I figured out what was going on with the guy, I quickly ended my membership there. I can't fault match.com for it, though, since the guy could have used any dating site (and probably has). Earlier this year, I signed up for match again, after hearing that they were adopting all the people from the Yahoo personals site when it shut down. I figured with the influx of new members, I might stand a better chance at meeting someone. In order to send and receive messages on the site, you have to buy a membership, so being of a skeptical nature, I bought a 1-month membership, during which I frequently used the site, sent a lot of messages, had a few guys chat with me using the site's chat feature... and had nothing to show for it at the end of my month. I discontinued my paid membership, and I'm on the site as an unpaid member now. Which means I can't read any messages sent to me unless I pay again. Since I've had no responses on the site, though, that isn't much of a problem.


----------



## Gigantor (Sep 18, 2010)

I recently used bbwromance.com 

It worked very well for me. Like all sites, it has the guys out there only looking for a quick lay, and I found that, as far as my local area goes, options were pretty limited. There aren't really any matching tools, its mostly just search and such. But I got really lucky and met someone incredibly special  Even if she does live a bit far away :smitten:

Be very careful with usernames and information you use. Its extremely easy to find much more information about someone online then many people seem to think.


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 8, 2010)

I find myself very confused by this whole online dating world. For a few reasons.. One, I am totally not what they are looking for. I'm in this limbo between the BBW community and the non-BBW community. I'm not fat enough for BBW lovers and without a doubt not skinny enough for the non-bbw community. So before meeting someone offline, I would kindly tell them, "I am chubby/curvy." Then they either didn't want to meet me or would want to see me in my underwear to make sure I am acceptable for them. (NOT HAPPENING) Maybe I come out smaller in pictures, because I AM FAT, I don't understand how I can't fit into the BBW community. lol. But anyway, I'll tell you what I thought of each site. 

POF- HORRIBLE, don't use.. the men are dogs.
OK Cupid- It's OK, the men and women using the site seem to be people who are professionals and don't have time to date, but still you get those weirdos. 
Largerfriends- hated!! First off you can't chat with the people you find attractive, because you need to pay for a membership, so pretty much I can look but can't touch. 

I'm hoping to maybe spark an interest on these forums. It's nice just chatting with people for once and not worrying if my pictures are good enough. Maybe meet someone at a future event. Funny story.. There is this local guy, in my area, on ALL THE SITES including all the BBWs sites. He has a tone of pictures up and he's super creepy, his bio screams serial killer. The other day I went out shopping and who was beyond me at the grocery store, creeper! And he came up to me and asked for my number. I couldn't run fast enough. LOL

<3Erica


----------



## Never2fat4me (Oct 11, 2010)

NJDoll said:


> I find myself very confused by this whole online dating world. For a few reasons.. One, I am totally not what they are looking for. I'm in this limbo between the BBW community and the non-BBW community. I'm not fat enough for BBW lovers and without a doubt not skinny enough for the non-bbw community. So before meeting someone offline, I would kindly tell them, "I am chubby/curvy." Then they either didn't want to meet me or would want to see me in my underwear to make sure I am acceptable for them. (NOT HAPPENING) Maybe I come out smaller in pictures, because I AM FAT, I don't understand how I can't fit into the BBW community. lol. But anyway, I'll tell you what I thought of each site.
> 
> POF- HORRIBLE, don't use.. the men are dogs.
> OK Cupid- It's OK, the men and women using the site seem to be people who are professionals and don't have time to date, but still you get those weirdos.
> ...



Curious Erica: are you FFA? From the one pic you have posted here (i.e., your avatar), you look pretty thin, so I wondered why you thought you were BBW and whether you were interested in bigger guys.

Hope you are enjoying your visits here! It's a great community.

Chris


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Gigantor said:


> I recently used bbwromance.com
> 
> It worked very well for me. Like all sites, it has the guys out there only looking for a quick lay, and I found that, as far as my local area goes, options were pretty limited. There aren't really any matching tools, its mostly just search and such. But I got really lucky and met someone incredibly special  Even if she does live a bit far away :smitten:
> 
> Be very careful with usernames and information you use. Its extremely easy to find much more information about someone online then many people seem to think.



Very true. I had an online stalker do that to me once. We met on myspace, he seemed nice at first, we chatted briefly and he started coming off as a bit of a creeper. When it became apparent that he was interested in something other than friendship, I told him I wasn't interested in dating. He then started sending me all kinds of nasty, mean messages on myspace (literally calling me foul names, "f--ing bitch," etc...in fact, one message was just "F--ING BITCH" in all caps in the subject line, nothing else). I reported him to myspace and they kicked him off the site. A few months later, the same dude found me on another social networking site...and then a dating site...and another dating site, etc. Each time, I told the site about his antics and they blocked him or removed his profile. I wondered how he found out which sites I was visiting, since I was using different usernames on all of them. But I figured he'd found my IP address through myspace and was using that to help him. I haven't heard from him in about a year, which is good. If he shows up again, though, I may have to change my IP address.

Oh, also... Flaming Lips rep. Woot!


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 12, 2010)

Never2fat4me said:


> Curious Erica: are you FFA? From the one pic you have posted here (i.e., your avatar), you look pretty thin, so I wondered why you thought you were BBW and whether you were interested in bigger guys.
> 
> Hope you are enjoying your visits here! It's a great community.
> 
> Chris



Hey Chris,

Sorry for my late response.. I am a BBW.. I think in pictures I come out a little smaller and I wear darker clothes. I would consider myself curvy. I have gained weight in the past few months as well. I never dated a bigger man, but doesn't mean I'm not interested in them. 

Erica


----------



## PinkCandy (Oct 12, 2010)

The issue I have found using dating websites is ppl are just looking to hook up. I feel like guys love my size for a one time thing but they don't want something long term with me because of my size


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't really done a lot of online dating activities but the little I have was enough to put me off of it even more. The last place I went, largefriends.com, seemed nice enough but did require payment for more than winks or creating a faux blog. The one and only response I got there was from a married guy up north who wanted to get together to have "fun." Bleargh!

Needless to say, I had specifically said in my profile no married men . . . so I guess that guy just hit every new gal who signed up, regardless. I know some people have great luck with online and computer dating but I'm just not feeling it. I like being able to look a potential special someone in the eye and be close enough to read things like body language, attentiveness and other concrete things. Maybe Skype or similar would be all right -- are there any dating sites that use the net that way? To google or not to google . . . .


----------



## Never2fat4me (Oct 13, 2010)

PinkCandy said:


> The issue I have found using dating websites is ppl are just looking to hook up. I feel like guys love my size for a one time thing but they don't want something long term with me because of my size



That's too bad, PC. I can assure you that there are lots of guys out there who are interested in LTR with BBWs/SSBBWs. Do they think you are too big/too small? Or are they just really not into BBWs?

Chris


----------



## VickiNicole (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us updated. I am in the same boat, Trying to find a significant other, and am using some of your advice abotu which sites work and don't
I just joined LargeFriends.com




KatieKat said:


> So I have been using BBWdatefinder.com- I have to say the guys there have been pretty cool so far. Some of course are just looking for a fat girl for fetish reasons, but alot of them are looking for a relationship with an amazing curvy girl. I am even talking to one guy right now who has a lot of potential. I have also tried OKcupid and I feel like that place is a hot mess. The men there have taken the anonymity of the internet to a whole new level. Most guys on there disgusting pigs who find it acceptable to start a conversation with "Damn girl! what size are those tits!". NOT. COOL. Anyway, I have found that regarless of which site you are on there is a long weeding out process. I remain optimistic.


----------



## IrishBBWQueen (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in the same boat here.... and it's sinking fast lol
I have been separated for the last 6+ years now and had a few relationships in that time but nothing lasting... all with men I met over the internet.... myspace I think!
I found that they all, without exception, had quite serious baggage.... but hey I live in Ireland and we are at least 10 years behind the UK & USA & mainland Europe on so many issues!!
Having said that my older sister met her partner through a personal ad in the local newspaper and my younger sister met hers on a dating site... anotherfriend I think it was, both of them have been in their respective relationships for more than 6 years now...
I would love to meet someone to hang out with and have some fun with... nothing serious at first but who knows?!!
I'm fairly optimistic but have darker days when I wonder if it actually will ever happen.... 
I'm on POF, BBWsinglesfinder & BODacious... I've had a few dates from POF...
although here's a story- I went on one date with a guy, it didn't work out, never heard from him again which was alright with me... couple of months later he was in the local paper, he's been convicted of violent assault or something!!!
BE CAREFUL!!!


----------



## Tau (Oct 26, 2010)

Dating sites = Abandon all hope all who enter here!


----------



## atallromantic (Nov 1, 2010)

I"ve tried POF and its not bad, not that its that great either, I LOVE BBW but to find them on a dating site is hard, the people at PeopleMeet have a BBPM.com or something like that, but the issue I have the most is women dont like to have a long distance relationship, I mean I understand you want to b close to your person and thats how it should be, but its been yrs and you still single I don't get it. I mean relationships are work anyways, who said if you stayed in the same town w/someone you would see them that much more.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Nov 1, 2010)

atallromantic said:


> I"ve tried POF and its not bad, not that its that great either, I LOVE BBW but to find them on a dating site is hard, the people at PeopleMeet have a BBPM.com or something like that, but the issue I have the most is women dont like to have a long distance relationship, I mean I understand you want to b close to your person and thats how it should be, but its been yrs and you still single I don't get it. I mean relationships are work anyways, who said if you stayed in the same town w/someone you would see them that much more.


 
That's not fair. You make it sound like women should be grateful for a relationship at all and just settle for anything, even if it's long distance and totally not what they desire! Just because a person complains about the lack of dating opportunities does not mean they have to take what they're offered, especially if it's something as insubstancial and unreliable as a LD relationship.

(I know not all LD relationships are like this. I'm just highlighting why some people wouldn't be happy in them, myself included. I admire the people who make them work.)


----------



## simonmick (Nov 1, 2010)

Long distance relationships can work but it is hard work,it is all down to the individuals involved I guess.Something has to change somewhere down the line for sure.
I've been on a few BBW Dating sites and met some really nice,genuine women looking for something real..obviously I can't say what the men on these sites are like lol.I think personally the best BBW site is BBW Cupid,but the BBW Datefinder has lots of Americans on it.POF is ok but quite a few weirdos on there in my experience,but it is a free dating site so I guess you get what you pay for


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 7, 2010)

I just signed up for Chemistry.com. Not a bbw dating site. Kind of like eHarmony but less expensive. Well apparently guys in my area don't like bigger girls b/c they could only find 20 matches for me. Maybe they are holding back but I don't think it's worth $156 for 6 months if they can't find more than 20 matches in the first day.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 8, 2010)

I saw that eharmony has a free communication deal for another week - so I figured I'd try it again, especially since ideally I would like to find a guy who shares my faith, and eharmony seems to have all the educated, Christian dudes, and the guys who contact me on the other sites (POF, OKCupid) are always "non-religious." But just like last time, I am a pariah on eharmony. 

Last time I signed up for eharmony, a few years back, not a single guy contacted me in the 6 months I was on it - and I got like 500 matches (but only about 5 a day, they like to drag it out).

Looks like I'm still not cut out for the guys on eharmony, as most of my new matches already closed me. I don't think the guys I get matched with on eharmony are the kind that dig the fat chicks, for whatever reason, I'm not totally sure. But as soon as this free trial week is over, I'm getting the F out again. 

Maybe on POF half my messages say things like "I want to lick those like cupcakes"...but hey, at least someone talks to me! F U eharmony.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Nov 8, 2010)

bmann0413 said:


> OKCupid seems to be legit.



I dunno. There percentage rating system seems all kinds of screwed up. Its almost like it isn't cross-referenced. I've had women I'm supposedly over 80% compatible with that have in their profiles that I don't meet their age requirements (or other things).


----------



## Mishty (Nov 8, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> F U eharmony.


 ditto.

I've been rejected by eHarmony more than once.... I've decided to wear my rejection like badge. 



> eHarmony is based upon a complex matching system developed through extensive research with married couples. One of the requirements for successful matching is that participants fall within certain defined profiles. If we find that we will not be able to match a user using these profiles, we feel it is only fair to inform them early in the process.
> 
> We are so convinced of the importance of creating compatible matches to help people establish happy, lasting relationships that we sometimes choose not to provide service rather than risk an uncertain match.
> 
> Unfortunately, we are not able to make our profiles work for you. Our matching model could not accurately predict with whom you would be best matched. This occurs for about 20% of potential users, so 1 in 5 people simply will not benefit from our service. *** We hope that you understand, and we regret our inability to provide service for you at this time.



*** When I first got rejected alonnng time ago, the % was a lot less around 5% I think.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 8, 2010)

Mishty said:


> ditto.
> 
> I've been rejected by eHarmony more than once.... I've decided to wear my rejection like badge.
> 
> ...



Both my wife and I were rejected by eHarmony -- we're proud of it too.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 8, 2010)

bigmac said:


> Both my wife and I were rejected by eHarmony -- we're proud of it too.



I actually wish eHarmony *would* reject me, because the reality is none of the guys who sign up for it want a fat girl. All the matches I get on there have those code words in their profiles that basically are less direct ways of saying "no fat chicks." I think y'all know what I mean.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 8, 2010)

I tried plenty of fish . . . so scary. I am going back to pretending to the outside world that I want to be single and childless for the rest of my life. THAT is more palatable than some of the freaks on that site . . . 

*sigh* at least I still have the hope that a flesh and blood person I encounter in my daily life will build up the courage to be interested in me. We can all have fanatasies


----------



## Karter (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree katiekat I have come across a few good and cute men. I'm so tired of being alone. I know there men that like Extra Meat on the side




KatieKat said:


> I really wish dims had something along the lines of a relationship forum or a way to make romantic connections. There are so many awesome and like-minded people on here not to mention the guys are pretty cute


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 10, 2010)

I've created a user name on a couple of different sites but haven't filled in the profile information or added a picture yet. I've never done the online dating thing so still trying to work up the courage to put it all out there.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 12, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I actually wish eHarmony *would* reject me, because the reality is none of the guys who sign up for it want a fat girl. All the matches I get on there have those code words in their profiles that basically are less direct ways of saying "no fat chicks." I think y'all know what I mean.



I am running in to the same problem on Chemistry.com. When I see that they only want athletic, slender women I hit "reject". Even the guys who put curvy or a few extra pounds put in their profiles they want girls who are in good shape and like to be active.

Not having much luck


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 12, 2010)

indy500tchr said:


> I am running in to the same problem on Chemistry.com. When I see that they only want athletic, slender women I hit "reject". Even the guys who put curvy or a few extra pounds put in their profiles they want girls who are in good shape and like to be active.
> 
> Not having much luck



Sucks! I totally hear ya.

The annoying too is that I actually like to be active, and exercise like 5-6 days a week, but when I took the test again for eHarmony I even put that I don't exercise much, so I wouldn't get matched with guys looking for girls who look like typical aerobics instructors. And yet...

At least other dating sites seem to be better about this.


----------



## katherine22 (Nov 13, 2010)

KatieKat said:


> I really wish dims had something along the lines of a relationship forum or a way to make romantic connections. There are so many awesome and like-minded people on here not to mention the guys are pretty cute



I met my wonderful boyfriend on BBP Meet. I would have never met this wonderful man if it weren't for a dating site.


----------



## b0nnie (Nov 13, 2010)

Ive been on a few dating sites and they just dont work for me at all. Its so frustrating, I know exactly what you mean. On the BBW dating sites, Im not big enoughI get told that Im just thick or chubby. On the non-BBW ones, I write that Im a BBW and I get guys that tell me that they like that Im big but that I have my curves in the right spots and that since I have a pretty face they wouldnt mind talking to me to see if theyd like being with a bigger girl. So basically Im a fattie but still small enough that a guy would feel comfortable enough to live out his fat girl fantasy without being too worried what people will think or Im a fattie that just isnt quite fat enough for someone who likes big girlsnot sure which one is worse. 

Ive given up on online dating for now. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 13, 2010)

eHarmony wouldn't take me.

SSBBWSingles had no one in my area or near my age, let alone both.

OKCupid is really neat, but it once again proves that there's no one really nearby. I've found their matching system to be pretty accurate.


----------



## SoftSarah (Nov 16, 2010)

www.bbwpersonalsplus.com isn't too bad... You'll find some creeps but, there are some decent guys!  good luck!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 16, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I actually wish eHarmony *would* reject me, because the reality is none of the guys who sign up for it want a fat girl. All the matches I get on there have those code words in their profiles that basically are less direct ways of saying "no fat chicks." I think y'all know what I mean.



Ah, good to know. I was rejected by eHarmony a few years ago, told I was "too stable" for them to find a match for me. I initially thought that was a good thing because if *I* was "too stable" for eHarmony, I'd hate to see what the rest of their users are like (heh). I later learned that eHarmony often rejects people who don't answer the questions about religion in the way they would prefer, so I figured that was the motive behind my rejection by the site. I was recently reconsidering giving them another try, but if there's no fat girl love on on the site, then what's the point?

Then again, I kind of chalk that up to my location: "Shallow Daters Central," Los Angeles, California. I joined a "free thinkers" dating website a few months ago (read: atheist and humanist website) and, as yet, haven't found _any_ men in the whole of L.A. between the ages of 34 and 47 who are looking to date a fat, atheistic secular humanist like me. Every time I search for matches on the site, the site comes up with no results.

And for those who think I'm kidding about the "Shallow Daters Central" thing, I'll share another example. I've worked at the school where I'm currently employed for 2 years. There's a male teacher at this school, a single, older guy in his 50s, who, according to rumor, has asked out every single female teacher, counselor, coordinator and administrator who works there. I've heard it from at least 4 single women co-workers that they've all been asked out by this guy, usually in their first year working there, as soon as he became aware of their single status. I am, apparently, the exception to this rule. Not that I'd _want_ to be asked out by this creeper of a guy, but I find it interesting that the one fat single woman on campus (there are several fat married women) does not merit his attention. And it's not for lack of awareness. He's met and talked with me at several staff meetings, and he's been present at two parent meetings that I've held, so he's aware of who I am. But in the shallow mindset of this teacher, rating his female co-workers into "hot or not" categories, I apparently fall squarely in the "not" category and have avoided his 'amorous' attentions. ...Which isn't a bad thing when it comes to him. It just sucks that a majority of guys in this city seem to share his mindset.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 16, 2010)

SoftSarah said:


> www.bbwpersonalsplus.com isn't too bad... You'll find some creeps but, there are some decent guys!  good luck!



When I was still dating I met a couple of decent ladies on this site too. One total wacko also -- but overall a good site. Good luck all.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 18, 2010)

SoftSarah said:


> www.bbwpersonalsplus.com isn't too bad... You'll find some creeps but, there are some decent guys!  good luck!



I met my wife through that site, so it can work.


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Nov 20, 2010)

EHarmony I found to be awful, the people I was supposed to be compatible with all lived too far away, and that guided communication thing is really irritating, I'm an adult, why would I need guided communication?!?


----------



## NoWayOut (Nov 20, 2010)

It's kind of a catch-22, because the pay ones don't necessarily have what you want, since some people won't pay for a dating site (like me, for instance). Then on the free sites, since there is no cost, guys use it to act like morons. So it's a tough situation.


----------



## NJz_BBW4Some1 (Nov 20, 2010)

SoftSarah said:


> www.bbwpersonalsplus.com isn't too bad... You'll find some creeps but, there are some decent guys!  good luck!



I definitely found a creepy guy on there who tried contacting me a few times. I Googled his screenname out of curiosity. He came up on a couple of other sites... as a cross-dresser! That was it with me and bbwpersonalsplus. I canceled my account with the quickness!


----------



## NativeBeauty (Nov 24, 2010)

SoftSarah said:


> www.bbwpersonalsplus.com isn't too bad... You'll find some creeps but, there are some decent guys!  good luck!



I found my boyfriend through that site, it has almost been 4 years and we are still together. So, I guess you can be quite successful... just have to weed out the creeps lol


----------



## AmazingAmy (Nov 26, 2010)

Well I've had it with BBWRomance... just went to look at it after a while of not, and suddenly you need to have the Premium membership to even see title/preview of messages from other members! Like I'm going to bother. FantasyFeeder all the way, baby.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 26, 2010)

The problem I have with ANY BBW dating site is that most of the members are from the US and the UK. I'm in Frikkin Eastern Canada! lol.


----------



## NativeBeauty (Nov 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> The problem I have with ANY BBW dating site is that most of the members are from the US and the UK. I'm in Frikkin Eastern Canada! lol.



It is true that the majority are from the States or the UK. I know how you feel about the East coast thing, I'm from New Brunswick lol That is why it was so surprising to see someone from my own Province and an FA, snatched him up real quick haha  Just keep checking in you might find someone in your area who recently signed up  Good luck!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> The problem I have with ANY BBW dating site is that most of the members are from the US and the UK. I'm in Frikkin Eastern Canada! lol.



Perhaps its time for you, Carla, to start a Canadian dating site, exclusive for your geographic location 

Is the population proportionately smaller in Canada, as compared to the US and UK? Perhaps the right amount of people participate in dating sites per capita, as when compared to US and WK figures? Just a thought


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 26, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> Perhaps its time for you, Carla, to start a Canadian dating site, exclusive for your geographic location
> 
> Is the population proportionately smaller in Canada, as compared to the US and UK? Perhaps the right amount of people participate in dating sites per capita, as when compared to US and WK figures? Just a thought



Lol! That's something I could never do. Not like people haven't tried making them, though.

I don't think it's all that small. We're a pretty huge country. We have over 34 million people within the country, so it's not that small. It's just that people aren't into BBWs and SSBBWs over here as much as they are in other countries. So someone like me is pretty much shit outta luck. Everyone I've heard of who's open about liking BBWs lives out in the Toronto area or further West... I'm at least a 5 hour drive away from there! And I don't drive, so it's not like I could meet anyone halfway, anyways. Ontario is a pretty damn huge province and just looking within mine doesn't work when they live so far, anyways.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 26, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Lol! That's something I could never do. Not like people haven't tried making them, though.
> 
> I don't think it's all that small. We're a pretty huge country. We have over 34 million people within the country, so it's not that small. It's just that people aren't into BBWs and SSBBWs over here as much as they are in other countries. So someone like me is pretty much shit outta luck. Everyone I've heard of who's open about liking BBWs lives out in the Toronto area or further West... I'm at least a 5 hour drive away from there! And I don't drive, so it's not like I could meet anyone halfway, anyways. Ontario is a pretty damn huge province and just looking within mine doesn't work when they live so far, anyways.



No, I meant by population, for example the US has 310 million people and a small percentage of those people are into bbw/bhm/fa/ffa etc., and thus would be interested in meeting you. However, even if we take into account Canada's 34 million people and an average percentage of people that also have that same preference, the "small percentage" in america would still seem like a huge population and thus, per capita, the US and Canada may be closer to the same percentage. Perhaps its not that Canada doesn't have them, they will be harder to find than the percentage in the US, because numerically its just a larger value for a larger population.

I completely understand about not having a car . . . All I can say is that whoever you are searching for is worth the wait  At least we can all hope so  Also, you are totally worth the drive, so don't sweat it doll.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah we probably do have the same percentage of people into BBWs, but a painfully smaller number of actual people who make up that percentage, lol. It suuuuucks. I'd be all for the long distance thing if I could trust that they wouldn't come all this way just to get some sex. It's happened quite a few times before so that's what makes it iffy to even feel like talking to people from Toronto and stuff... it's harder to trust that they might actually be interested in a relationship compared to sex.


----------



## TXgalnAK (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok so maybe I am the only ol fashioned romantic gal from the throwback years of long ago, but surely there must be others especially FAs out there who are looking for the same thing?

I am a Christian and I know this is a broad label, but I do have some strong values when it comes to dating, sex and respect. Seems like the majority of time when I post a personal add on a secular site as most people would say I get TONS of guys and hits on my profile but when I go to weed out the Guys with fetishes...been there done that...not for me. or the ones that are only wanting to fulfill some sex fantasy and to use you for a sex toy but don't want to been seen in public with you, or the ones who are just wanting a sexual partner that leaves me with little or nothing. Then when I list my add on a Christian site I get the following responses....Wow I love your profile, do you think you could lose some of that weight? or yeah I am a Christian...I go to church on Easter and Christmas...but how bout we hook up for a good time, or then no replies at all.

What's the deal? Are there not any guys out there who are Practicing their Christian faith, share the same values of Not expecting to jump in the sack or roll in the hay on the first meeting? Someone who doesn't judge me and my body while still honoring and respecting Christian values? I think it is hard enough to find a True FA but even Harder to find one that is truly a Christian.

I guess I am just frustrated and I guess moving to Alaska...LOL didn't help in my search... Yeah there are more men up here but most of the ones who want a big woman to keep them warm live way out in the bush...LOL or The others are slim in shape and expect you to be too.

Any one out there encountering the same issue I am having?


----------



## joswitch (Jan 19, 2011)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> I dunno. There percentage rating system seems all kinds of screwed up. Its almost like it isn't cross-referenced. I've had women I'm supposedly over 80% compatible with that have in their profiles that I don't meet their age requirements (or other things).



It's true that the OKcupid match system is a bit naff, I consistently get matched with alternative-type girls on there = good, but of course they are almost always thin, cos you have to pay to filter for certain things - including body type. 

But there's a search and you can filter by geographical area and keyword e.g. BBW.

I did have one date from OKcupid with a girl from there last year, and although there was no chemistry, we did get on very well personality-wise and had a very nice afternoon wondering around a park in London. 

Dating plans then got put on hold for complete upheaval of life / emigration. Now I need to translate my profile into Spanish too!


----------



## phatpanther18 (Jun 6, 2011)

iam still looking . i think i am and always be perpetually single . I hate the the city i live in as it is nothing more then an shallow mess theres noone i like here and those i do like won't even look at me once. and thats why i think online dateing goods for me . so like my sister always say dating online no different then in real live you just have to sort out the freaks lol


----------

